# my sentra (hopefully not rice)



## shiftto5 (Jul 15, 2006)

alright so here arre the pictures of my 05 sentra let me know what you think 




















friends cavy mines in the back


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

looks pretty stock ...why would it look ricey? what engine work did you do ??


----------



## mn011890 (May 14, 2007)

i am definitely lovin the black wheels. always been a fan of black wheels :thumbup:


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Don't those usually have a spoiler. Looks alot better without one!


----------



## shiftto5 (Jul 15, 2006)

right now it is pretty much stock just a cai and exhaust but hopefuly going to boost soon. and normally they do come with the spoiler just for some reason this one didnt,


----------

